# New Holland BR780 throwing hay



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

We have a BR780 that we have been using the last few years, and we have an intermintent issue with it throwing loose hay from between the belts, and actually so much loose hay that it will fill the area above the pickup with loose hay, meaning I get to climb up and throw it all down every so often. I have gone over the baler and everything "seems" to be in place, and operating properly.

One thing to note, my grandpa is 92, and he's still running the farm and he doesn't like big windrows, because he has memories of plugging up a baler and spending hours pulling hay out of it. We try to get the windrows larger, but when papa's raking, we get little windrows, and this problem seems to be worse with the baler when we are baling small windrows.

Any help, or insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

- Robbie


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You are on the right track with the small windrows. There are a few things you can do to help. Slow your engine speed down and keep the ground speed up. This will help stop the hay from breaking up and following the belts up. Also crop build up in front of the rolls can be reduced by adding four additional round or square rods to the stripper roll. This is the top dimpled roll. The addition of the rods will increase the aggressiveness of the roll and aid in stripping crop off of the belts. Square rods are more aggressive than round rods. The existing rods on the stripper roll are 3/16 inch in diameter, however up to 1/4 inch diameter rods can be used, if there is adequate clearance with the sledge pivot roll, the middle dimple roll.


----------



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I will mess with engine speed tonight, as we have hay on the ground that is more than likely raked into small rows. I am driving about as quickly as possible, 4th gear low range with the torque amplifier on using an old IH 986 tractor. I will try 1st high and see if that works out at all. Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike has steered you on the right path, need bigger rows. I've had the same thing you described in dry years on hill tops where the crop is real light.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i have baled many bales with a 986 an vermeer j in high first high side or second on low side


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually see a little hay being flipped out of the top roller but not much. I make my windrows about as big as I can, run a little slower ground speed. I start a bale at about 400 RPM, then speed up to 500 after the core is formed.

I have my rake settings adjusted so that I get two "Twinkies" laying side-by-side. The "Twinkies"" produces a bale with solid outsides and a small dimple in the center. No weaving back and forth, beeper stays silent, easy baling!

My guess is that there is loose hay in the chamber because your small windrows cause you to have to weave back and forth quiet a bit.

Ralph


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

I run a BR 780 behind a 1086. As long as the field is smooth enough, I usually bale in high 1st with no problems.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

If yo you run your baler uneven the side with the less hay will usually flip out and pile up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I usually see a little hay being flipped out of the top roller but not much. I make my windrows about as big as I can, run a little slower ground speed. I start a bale at about 400 RPM, then speed up to 500 after the core is formed.
> 
> Ralph


Exactly, I make the biggest rows I can and have my tractor set as wide as possible so I don't run on em when baling. I have the x-tra sweep on my round baler and you can pick up some scary looking rows with it. Unless the crop is extremely light I don't have to idle down with my NH. In 1st cutting hay I start in 3rd Under (3.8mph) until the gauge starts to read pressure or the bale shape bars start to read, then hit Direct (4.5 mph) soon as the bale shape bars are half way up or a little better I hit Over (5.5 mph) and finish the bale.

I'd rather slow down to bale a big row than drive like a bat outa hell and beat the crap outa the tractor, baler and myself trying to bale small rows.

Making big rows works a lot better if your using a wheel or rotary rake. I've baled some that weren't that big but made by a bar rake and it was a miserable experience. My cousin tends to rake a little too early then your dealing with slugs and roped up material.


----------



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the responses, I think the general consensus is that the main issue is not getting enough hay in the chamber fast enough. I can "fix" that by larger windrows, speeding up the ground speed, slowing down the engine speed slightly, or some combination there of. 
Again, I "thought" this was the case, but it's nice to hear feedback from you all confirming what I thought I was noticing. Like I mentioned, it's an uphill battle with my grandpa trying to get him on board with the larger windrows and every time I rake them big and he see's them, I here "I've been farming 60 year longer than you and I don't understand why you and your daddy think you know more than me!" Oh well, I guess it's that attitude that keeps him going, and don't get me wrong, he's a great man, just a little stubborn. Thanks again.
- Robbie


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I have noticed that if the hay is real dry and not cut with a conditioner, it makes this problem worse. Seems the straight stiff stems just ride up the belt and fall down above the pick-up. I had a field, last year that was driving me nuts, I left it until the next morning and baled it while it still had a little moisture (~18%) left in it and it baled perfect. I do agree with all the other suggestions, especially about the size of the windrows..

You might point out to your Grandpa that baler technology may have changed a little in the last 60 years. He probably wouldn't want to go back to stuffing wires on an old manual tie square baler.

I'm smarter than my kids about some things, just not all things ;-) (at least that what I'm told)


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

buddy some day you will be balin wishin your grandpa was out there griping.Been there.


----------



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

That's exactally what I think about when I start getting frustrated! He's got a ton of knowledge and I'm trying to soak up as much as I can for as long as we have him with us. I realize I'm lucky and blessed to be 30 years old and still farming with my grandpa.


----------

